# 2011 National Specialty Results:Georgia



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

GRCA 2011 National Specialty

I hope our members who are at the National in Georgia will share results.

Today is the WC/WCX, I believe.

Anyone have any hometown dogs for whom they are cheering?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Among all the other exciting, wonderful dogs, I am rooting for a few personal favorites, too many to list. 

One is Penuche, a beautiful heart dog who is Finn's age. He made the Top 20 Gala as a veteran: CH Woodwind's Sweet'n The Pot RA, RL2, CL1, CGC . He was born in 2001, and owned by Shafiya Ciccarelli. Penuche made everyone teary with his nice wins in the northeast bc of his beautiful sugar face and clear love for being in the show ring.

Another is Sasha, Ace, and Tango's dad Stoney, one of the few CH/MH dogs in the country and the happiest boy in the world with his big friendly smile. Stoney is BOSS Am CH, HRCH, U-CD Springcreek Everlore All Time Hi RN CD MH WCX VCX DDHF . 

Copley's half sister Chloe: BIS BISS GCH CH Summits Emery It's In The Bag SDHF did very well last year, and we are crossing fingers for her. 

Hoping most of all that it is a safe, fun event for all.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm cheering for my trainer and her young boy Sunsplash Blitz Is On

I know they're doing WCX, Derby, and CCA. I don't think he's doing any obedience yet, he's still young, but she's probably showing her OTCH girls in something.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Of course I am cheering for all the hometown dogs I know! One in particular who has been eating up the show ring and taking BOB, group placements (a few Group Firsts) and who got best puppy at the national when she was younger.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am cheering for Anney (our own K9-design) with Fisher (another CH/MH). Go Anney!!
Always cheering for Stoney, he's an awesome dog and a personal favorite.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

also, thanks for the link, Jill. Now I can track the results as they are posted.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

just read that Blitz passed the WCX! Great way to start the week.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Go Blitz! That is a cool name.

It is so exciting even just getting results.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> Go Blitz! That is a cool name.
> 
> It is so exciting even just getting results.


 
Blitz rocks, 3 out of 4 of his grandparents were OTCH dogs, the 4th was Speaker. Helen Smith has his littermate, and just finished up his CD with a 199.5.

My dog was just allowed to move from the crate to an expen. That is our big accomplishment of the year ROFL


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> My dog was just allowed to move from the crate to an expen. That is our big accomplishment of the year ROFL


LOL!!! seriously busted out laughing at this! We're still in the crate, so at least you are ahead of somebody


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Remi missed out on the WC today because we were at majors in Florida! :-( she got 2nd today and probably would have gotten winners if she would have held her stack. I am not going, but Remi will be in open with her handler...not looking to win or even place! 40 bitches just in open. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Good Luck to Remi! How do you find who has won each event? I've looked at what is going on today and only get the list of who has entered.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Fisher passed the WCX


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Connie Johnson (Ambertru on GRF) will be heading to the Specialty with her boy, Logan Pedigree: Am. Can. Ch. Ambertru's Hard 2B Humble. Best of luck to Canuck Connie & her kennel boy, Scott . Wish I could be there with them..... Next year!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Gwen said:


> Connie Johnson (Ambertru on GRF) will be heading to the Specialty with her boy, Logan Pedigree: Am. Can. Ch. Ambertru's Hard 2B Humble. Best of luck to Canuck Connie & her kennel boy, Scott . Wish I could be there with them..... Next year!


Yep im keeping them in mind hoping they do well this weekend!! Joeys dad, Logan will be awesome im sure!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey, looks like Hank did well too!

Ch Wingold's Little Spitfire, JH, CD, WC 
Blazinlake RockStar Bark At The Moon JH 
Nautilus Erin Go Bragh SH,CGC,WC 
Happydaugh's Quantum Singularity 
SR Morninglo's Sunrise At Ambika UD WC CCA VC 
Ch Wingold's Swan Song 
UCH HR UH Bridgeton's Dancin' Fool CD RE SH WCX VC 
Ambika's Funny Redhead UDX, JH, MX, MXJ 
Redhills Absolutly Mistafying 
CH HR UH Deauxquest Midknight Rambler CDX SH WCX 
Cashmere Blue Sky Basin SH 
Goodtime's Sweet Talkin' Guy 
C-R Gemini's Home Run JH 
MACH Morninglo Everything Under The Sun TD,JH,CCA 
SHR Turtlecreek's This Ol Cowboy 
CH SHR Mirasol Nose No Blarney RA JH OA OAJ NF WC 
Gaylan's Irish Ceili Dancer 
Morninglo Pockets Full of Sunshine 
Ch. Foxmor's Moonriver 
Highmark's Sweet Sir Galahad CD RN JH 
Gaylan's Gracie's Fancy Free CDXRAE MXMXJMXF TD WC


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Go Hank and girls! Is that for WC?


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Another is Sasha, Ace, and Tango's dad Stoney, one of the few CH/MH dogs in the country and the happiest boy in the world with his big friendly smile. Stoney is BOSS Am CH, HRCH, U-CD Springcreek Everlore All Time Hi RN CD MH WCX VCX DDHF .


Woo hoo!!! Go Stoney T!!!!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

WC Group B

1 Bridgeton's Hearts On Fire SH AX AXJ OF 
2 SHR Dustprint's Warden of the Double R RE WC CGC 
4 Morninglo Rises Over Sunhillow, WC, JH 
5 Westmarch Bee Free TD WC 
6 TOPBRASS CALVIN-N-HOBBES JH 
7 Firesides WeeBe Nitty Gritty 
8 Gi-Ki's A Caddy Me Award 
10 GCh. My Buddy's Boppity Bop Blue Moon RN, WC, VC 
12 Thistledown Johnny Be Good AX AXJ OF JH 
14 MACH Trowsnest Morninglo's Fire JH CDX MX MXJ WCX 
21 Richwood Moments Away 
23 Turtlecreek's Cowgirl Up at the Double R RN CCA 
26 LIBERTY'S IT'S ALL ABOUT ARI 
27 Richwood's A Moment in Time 
33 Midas' Ace of Diamonds JH 
37 Midas Rescued Me Brody


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

WCX

These are unofficial results. We apologize for any errors.

2 Sunsplash Blitz Is On, WC 
8 Marathon's Be A Hero SH 
14 Midas' Ace of Diamonds JH 
17 HighRoller Marshall Matt Dillon CGC JH 
20 Happydaugh's A Cut Above *** 
22 Ambertrail's Holy Moly CDX RE SH AX AXJ
23 MACH Marathon's Pistol Packin' Mama SH XF WCX 
24 Bridgeton's Hearts On Fire SH AX AXJ OF 
25 Ida Red's Sweet Jen 
29 SHR Tairis Tashel Storm Run CDX TDX JH NJP WCX 
30 Happydaugh Strikes Gold ** 
36 CH HR UH Deauxquest Midknight Rambler CDX SH WCX 
39 Marathon's Being Just Jack SH AX AXJ 
43 CH Deauxquest Hard Day's Knight UDT MH RAE VER 
49 Xcelerate Dangerous Pastime CD. JH WC 
52 Unicoi's Sail Away Angel CDX SH TD 
53 Nautilus Erin Go Bragh SH,CGC,WC


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Anney and Fisher were just called back for the third series in qualifying!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Blitz earned his CCA today!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Jordan's Mom is there, Karnerblue Hopes 'N' Dreams, but I am not sure what shows she's in.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

September 27th – Tuesday Field Trial Atlanta Retriever Field - Buckhead, GA
Top 20 Agility – Recognized Prior to
Start of Trial

Agility - GRCA Horse Park - The Glen
Sweepstakes – Puppy & Veterans Horse Park – Walker Arena
Judges' Education Seminar Legacy Room – Walker Arena
Welcome Dinner/Titleholder Parade


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Qual Callbacks to water blind in the morning:*

*1 *Marathon's Being Just Jack SH AX AXJ
Karen Hollender
*2 *Ida Red's Sweet
Jim Nagy
*3 *Choctaw's Yukon Copper Penny MH-
John Graf
*5 *Topbrass One More Time Around MH**
James/Susan Bryan
*8 *Turbo Steam'n Twilight Dragon CDX MH WCX
Ron Rubrecht
*9 *Topbrass Nobody's Fool
Joanna Lewis
*13 *Topbrass Wing and a Prayer UD
Darlene Houlihan
*16 *Storm Warnings Dixie Darlin***
Michelle Chalupka
*21 *Buckshot's Yukon Bontonbeau MH
John Graf
*22 *Marathon's Be A Hero SH
Betsey Reiney
*23 *Topbrass Carefree Copper-
Shane Faltys
*25 *Morningstar Maia SH ** WCX
CCA- Ginne Pastor
*28 *Lightninbolts Duck Doctor
Chris Van Eimeren
*29 *Adirondac's Weebe Put'n a Hex on You RN, SH,
WCX Megan Baker
*30 *Topbrass Gotta Lovett MH CD RA WCX
Bob Swift
*34 *Thistle Rocks Storm Warning Maurene SH WC
Lynn/Tom Lane
*35 *CH Deauxquest Hard Day's Knight UDT MH RAE-
Anney Doucette


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Callbacks to Am All Age

NEXT
*1 *Topbrass One More Time Around
MH**
James/Susan Bryan
*2 *Goldbriars Copper Bullet***
Joe Wattleworth
*7 *Morningstar Apellation CDX MH *** WCX CCA VCX
Dennis McConnell
*8 *Ambertrail's Renegade
David/Donna Williams
*10 *Emberain Saint Elias MH CD
Paul/Linda Johnson
*11 *FC Bro's Counterfeit Folly
Jerry Bailey
*12 *Wasatch's Blackhorse Redhot-
Jim Pickering
*13 *GRHRCH Frisbies Rusty Sage WCX, MH-
Shane Faltys
*15 *Erinhills Aurora Borealis***
*17 *RockErin Red River Ruckus ***
Kent/Judy Carter
*21 *Trifecta's Good to Go CD SH *** - Joanna Lewis
*22 *Topbrass No Time to Paws ***
Kaye Fuller
*23 *Happydaugh's A Cut Above ***
Anne Strathern
*24 *OTCH Salt Marsh Ready Aim Flyer UDX
Darlene Houlihan
*26 *Firemark Hands On The Wheel ***
John Baitinger
*27 *Topbrass Caleb UD
Connie Cleveland
*28 *TopBrass Hawks Red Wing
Ernie Hawks
*29 *Morningstar Maia SH ** WCX CCA
Ginnie Pastor
*30 *RV ATR'S Gangstaman MH***-
Chris Van Eimeren
*32 *Millpond Musket Man JFTR***
Medie Robinson
*33 *Topbrass Liberty Belle III MH CD
* - *Paul/Linda Johnson
*35 *HRCH Firemarks Million Dollar Baby MH
Mike Castelli
*36 *Firemarks Elusive One
Andy Whiteley
*37 *Goldstar Micah
Connie Cleveland/Judy Rasmuson
*39 *Topbrass Nobody's Fool
Joanna Lewis
*40 *Special Touchs Satchacrazy BaileyMae MH ***
Wayne Skochenski
*41 *Trifectas Bullet
Lisa Kane/Grace Mondrosch
*42 *Midas' Mr Beau Jangles SH
David/Ginnie DuPont
*43 *Little Bit of Gold Dust***MH
Bev Burns
*44 *Amanda's Pick of Maggie Creek MH ***
George Fiebelkorn


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Go Fisher and Anney!!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Woohoo Annie and Fisher!

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Conformation Sweeps- Best Veteran 
2) RUSH HILL'S Phar Lap (dog) Pharley
1)Hillock's She's Got A Way (bitch)

I think this is right


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

BISS -181 Creeksidefrm All A'Buzz At Stg. SR63789701
3/29/2010 Breeder: Sheila, Reid & Jace Standish.
Sire: CH Creeksidefrm Stings Like A Bee 
Dam: Creeksidefrm's Rumor Has It.
Owner:Randy & Julie Schepper. 

BOSS – 306 DocMar's Dew U Want to Cruise. sr62754202
6/15/2010 Breeder: Jane Marie Docter.
Sire: CH Teddybear's Run'n a Fly Pattern
Dam: CH DocMar's Girl Gone Wild.
Owner:Gretchen and Harvey Olson and Jane Docter.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

I too want to congratulate Anney (K-9 design) and Fisher! To be one of only 17 dogs, out of 35, to be called back to the third series in the Qual at the Field Trial at a National is quite an accomplishment. And for a CH, particularly so. To be owner trained/handled to get to that point has to be especially rewarding.

Congrats to all the owners, and their dogs, who get to compete this week in all the venues doing the things they love.

Ann
Dallas


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> BOSS – 306 DocMar's Dew U Want to Cruise. sr62754202
> 6/15/2010 Breeder: Jane Marie Docter.
> Sire: CH Teddybear's Run'n a Fly Pattern
> Dam: CH DocMar's Girl Gone Wild.
> Owner:Gretchen and Harvey Olson and Jane Docter.


Congrats Gretchen and Suri!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I do know that "Izzy" out of Ch. Xcelerate On The Brink of Danger "Brinkley" bred to "Blue" Ch My buddy's Boppidy Bop Blue Moon won her 9-12 sweeps class today at the GRCA National Specialty Show! Congrats to owner Leeah Chew and Breeder Brandee Randerman


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Retrievers (Golden), Sweepstakes (Puppy 6-9) Dogs

15 Chantelle Barefoot In The Park. SR66412902
2/16/2011 Breeder: Gloria Miller and Cathie Turner.
Sire: Ch. Chantelle On Your Mark
Dam: Sunbeam Chantelle W'Eight Until Dark.
Owner:Nancy Lewine, Jennifer Cochran and Gloria Miller. 

25 Brookshire Confetti Rhinestone Cowboy. Sr67063004
2/15/2011 Breeder: Julie Guay.
Sire: Ch Hytree's Ryd-N-Out the Storm
Dam: Ch. Brookshire's Mean Girls.
Owner:Judy Schlecht & Ken Schlecht.

41 Traeloch's Just A Gigolo. SR66381202
2/10/2011 Breeder: Patricia Ann Flanagan.
Sire: CH Gideon's Roll In The Sheetz, RN
Dam: Traeloch's You're So Vain.
Owneratrician Ann Flanagan. 

69 Gideon's Tax Shelter. SR66971901
2/17/2011 Breeder: Vicki White.
Sire: GCH Trailsend Twill Be Or Not Twill Be
Dam: CH Gideon Mikey's Special Lady.
Owner:Vicki White & Michael Pickard.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Retrievers (Golden), Sweepstakes (Puppy 9-12) Dogs

91 LazyDaze Suit Yourself. SR67276803
11/4/2010 Breeder: Kathleen & David Winslow
Sire: CH Tangleloft The Heat Is On
Dam: LazyDaze Shopoholic.
Owner:Kathleen & David Winslow
. 
77 Avalor's Captain Marvelous. SR65560505
12/10/2010 Breeder: Lori Reuter & Kristi Howe
Sire: CH Summit Goldentripinthelineofduty
Dam: CH Avalors Mov N Out.
Owner:Lori Reuter. 

81 Verdoro's REO Speedwaggin. SR68863001
12/16/2010 Breeder: Ann M Greenbank
Sire: Am Can Ch Verdoro Tellise Arrowsmith
Dam: Can Ch Verdoro's Switcheroo
. Owner:Craig Westergaard. 

119 Ray-Passion's 4LD Navigaiter. SR65722104
11/27/2010 Breeder: Sally Ray & Patty Pace
Sire: CH Westin Having A Party, UD SH OA OAJ
Dam: GCH Sandpiper's Fun Fun Fun, JH
BOwner:Heike Stroup.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Retrievers (Golden), Sweepstakes (Puppy 15-18) Bitches

306 DocMar's Dew U Want to Cruise. sr62754202
6/15/2010 Breeder: Jane Marie Docter
Sire: CH Teddybear's Run'n a Fly Pattern
Dam: CH DocMar's Girl Gone Wild
Owner:Gretchen and Harvey Olson and Jane Docter. 

204 Sharmik She's Everything. SR61799201
4/22/2010 Breeder: Mike & Sharon Long
Sire: CH. BearCreek's Smooth Move 2 Sharmik
Dam: St. Andrew's Riviera [email protected]
Owner:Mike & Sharon Long & Natalie Taylor. 

254 Dakota & DocMar's Dual Custody. SR62635402
5/14/2010 Breeder: Bonnie Wakely & Jim Wakely
Sire: Ch Hytree's Ryd-N-Out The Storm
Dam: Ch Dakota's Talk Of The Town. Owner:Jane Docter & Bonnie 

202 Starfire's Overnight Sinsation. SR62658601
4/26/2010 Breeder: Maria Franklin
Sire: Ch. Tangleloft Life of the Party
Dam: Ch. Starfire's Summer Fling.
Owner:Maria and Paul Franklin.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

15-18 DOGS sweeps
181 Creeksidefrm All A'Buzz At Stg. SR63789701
3/29/2010 Breeder: Sheila, Reid & Jace Standish
Sire: CH Creeksidefrm Stings Like A Bee
Dam: Creeksidefrm's Rumor Has It
Owner:Randy & Julie Schepper. 

143 LEONGOLDEN BLUES AND JAZZ. LOI10171345
5/16/2010 Breeder: Carlotta Pegorari
Sire: CH Golden Sunshine Mission Fatale
Dam: Golden Sunshine AD Maite
Owner:Carlotta Pegorari.Agent: Kelly Shufflebottom

211 Chesterfiled's Forever Lucky Charm. SR64951402
6/6/2010 Breeder: Marcelo Polansky
Sire: AM CH. Rush Hill's All Fools On Deck SDHF
Dam: CHESTERFIELD'S ALL MY LOVING
Owner:Robyn Gordan.Agent: Jennifer Nee

205 Nautilus Alejandro. SR64320301
3/30/2010 Breeder: Julie MacKinnin
Sire: Ch Nautilus Axis Bold As Love
Dam: Ch Nautilus Indecent Proposal.
Owner:Julie MacKinnon. 

__._,_.___


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

98 DocMar's Hey Soul Sister. SR66301301
1/23/2011 Breeder: Jane Docter
Sire: CH Mirasol Nose No Blarney RA JH OA OAJ NF
Dam: CH DocMar Blue Jeans Kinda Girl
Owner:Jane Docter

30 Rush Hill's What A Girl Wants. SR67562901
1/16/2011 Breeder: Tonya Struble & Cyndy Heisler
Sire: GCh. Rush Hill's Run'n Amuck at Abelard OA,OAJ,AXP,AJP,NFP
Dam: Ch. Rush Hill's Ruffles Have Ridges
Owner:Tonya & Mark Struble. 

96 My Buddy's When You Belize. SR66374108
1/3/2011 Breeder: Leeah Chew, DVM
Sire: Ch. Summits GoldentripInTheLineOfDuty
Dam: Ch. My Buddy's Full of Fire CD, JH, RN
Owner:Leeah Chew, DVM. 

56 Confetti Hytree Do-B-Do. Sr66168611
1/1/2011 Breeder: Donna Edwards & Ken Schlecht & Judy Schlecht
Sire: Ch. Goldentripinthelineofduty
Dam: Ch Confetti Dine N Dash
Owner:Ken Schlecht &Judy Schlecht & Donna Edwards.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Retrievers (Golden), Sweepstakes (Puppy 9-12) Bitches
138 MyBuddy It Iz What It Iz. SR65263703
10/14/2010 Breeder: Brandye Randerman
Sire: GCh. My Buddy's Boppity-Bop Blue Moon RN
Dam: Ch. Xcelerate On The Brink Of Danger
Owner:Leeah Chew, DVM & Jim and Alisa Andras & Carolyn Kellerman. 

118 – not in my catalog ???

134 Alliebeck Thyme Is On My Side. SR65653703
12/13/2010 Breeder: Diane Senterfitt and Geoff Weisbart
Sire: GCH CH My Buddy's Boppity-Bop Blue Moon RN
Dam: Alliebecks Roasted Cashew
Owneriane Senterfitt and Geoff Weisbart. 

120 Jazzin's Let's Roll At KyBlue. SR64562308
10/5/2010 Breeder: Collete Jaynes
Sire: CH Jazzin's Final Jeopardy
Dam: CH Jazzin's Fireflies
Owner:Greg, Shelley, Sarah Sutton and M. Strickland


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Rush Hill's When the Go'ing Gets Tuff ( Dempsey) just won the Open Dog class shown by Tonya Struble. He is owned by Monica Miller.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks for the updates! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

agreed! thanks guys!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Did you see that you can actually watch some?!

Golden Retriever Club of America 2011 National Specialty Dog Show Videos


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Am bred. Bitch

1st - 380 MAGNOLIA CAPTIVATE NOT TONIGHT HONEY. SR62119901
3/13/2010 Breeder: Marianne Miller and Cherie Mobley. Sire: Ch. Klaasem's Zoom
Zoom Zoom Dam: Ducat's Rockin' New Year's Eve. Owner: Marianne Miller.

2nd - 394 DONGLEN LOLA LO-LO-LO-LO- LOLA, JH, RN. SR54702202
2/2/2009 Breeder: Donna C Pace, Margaret Zionts & Kiki Courtelis. Sire: CH
Rush
Hill's Winner Take All Dam: CH Southpaw A Song for U Far Away, CD, RE.
Owner: Donna C Pace & Kiki Courtelis.

3rd - 382 COMPASSROSE I WANT TO BE LOVED BY YOU. SR61833103
3/14/2010 Breeder: Ellen McKenna and Owen McKenn. Sire: Ch. Deja Vu's Air
Phare Miles Dam: CompassRose Some Like It Hot.

4th - 416 RIVER ROAD'S IN AN INSTANT. SR61881707
1/20/2010 Breeder: Suzanne and Michael Rapier . Sire: Rush Hill's Your Not
Hallucyn'ating Dam: GCH River Road's Pay'n It Forward. Owner: Suzanne and
Michael Rapier.
​


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

12-18 bitch
1st - 274 POT A' GOLD MAEBE'S FASTER THAN U THINK. SR64142602
9/1/2010 Breeder: Holly Gooder-Roark. Sire: GCH Gangway SUV Dam: GCH Pot
A' Gold City Girl. Owner: Erika Angoli & Holly Gooder-Roark

2nd - 270 BOCA GOLDS DIAMONDS R' A GURLZ BEST FRIEND. SR64719901
7/5/2010 Breeder: Michele & Nathaniel Whitney. Sire: CH AG-Golden Age Porto
Alegre Dam: Hillock's All The Way May, JH WC. Owner: Michele & Nathaniel
Whitney and Theresa Bradley.

3rd - 254 DAKOTA & DOCMAR'S DUAL CUSTODY. SR62635402
5/14/2010 Breeder: Bonnie Wakely & Jim Wakely. Sire: Ch Hytree's Ryd-N-Out The
Storm Dam: Ch Dakota's Talk Of The Town. Owner: Jane Docter & Bonnie Wakely.

4th - 192 GOLDRULS LET'S GET SURIYES. SR63751501
8/7/2010 Breeder: Margie Sarkin. Sire: CH Prism's Night Moves WC Dam:
Goldruls Keymand Performance. Owner: Elizabeth Cariota.​


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Open Dog
1st - 481 RUSH HILL'S WHEN THE GO'ING GETS TUFF RA JH WC. SR49130106
3/25/2008 Breeder: TONYA STRUBLE/MARK STRUBLE. Sire: CH. RUSH HILL
RUN'N AMUCK AT ABELARD OA OAJ OAP OJP NFP Dam: CH. RUSH HILL'S
HERE WE GO AGAIN. Owner: MONICA MILLER/ TONYA STRUBLE.

2nd - 491 GOLDEN TRIP NOTHING CAN STOP ME. SR66123901
6/20/2009 Breeder: M. Nichikaw, A. Navarro & K. Dieter. Sire: CH Summits
Annecy
The Rock Dam: Golden Trip Sky Spirit. Owner: M. Nichikaw, A. Navarro & K.
Dieter.

3rd - 439 TRAILSEND DON'T RAYON MY PARADE. SR52957702
8/4/2008 Breeder: Mike Pickard, Judy Layne, & Jeff Bauer. Sire: Ch. Majecgold
Paydirt to Allsgold Dam: Ch. Trailsend It's a Good Thing. Owner: Lacy & Jeff
Bauer.

4th - 471 CHESTERFIELD'S MR. BOJANGLES . FCA31286
8/1/2008 Breeder: Marcelo Polansky. Sire: SNOWSHOE'S LUCK OF THE DRAW
Dam: BARBOUR-GOLD'S POLO LA MANUELA . Owner: Nicolas Barros
Llona/Osvaldo DaSilva Junior/Eddy & Chenny Limbono.​


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

9-12 dog
1st - 109 C-R GEMINI'S RACHMANINOFF'S CHERUBIC HYMN. SR65689901
12/13/2010 Breeder: Ruth M. Rivera. Sire: CH AG-Golden Age Porto Alegre Dam:
Gemini's Furst Light, CD GN RN. Owner: Michele Matto & Candi Pearce.

2nd - 113 CUCURRAN'S LEGOGH MY EGGOGH. SR66014201
12/7/2010 Breeder: Susan J. Lesse & Marilyn Horsch. Sire: GCH Gangway's SUV
Dam: St. Andrew Juneau You Love Me. Owner: Dr. Shereen Farber & Susan J.
Lesse.

3rd - 83 COBBLESTONE FOR THE LOVE OF THE GAME. SR66013805
12/16/2010 Breeder: Lynne Briggs/Martin Briggs. Sire: Ch Westin Having a Party
UD SH OA OAJ Dam: Cobblestone's LOL. Owner: Barbara Georgette/ Lynne
Briggs.

4th - 89 RAZZLE'S SUGAR DADDY. SR65395905
10/29/2010 Breeder: Susan Hinson. Sire: GCH Tempo's U've Got What Gets Me
Dam: Advent Emily's A Home Run, RN. Owner: Catherine Meddaugh.​


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

6-9 puppy dog
1st - 19 WOODLAND THE HEARTBREAK KID. SR66604301
1/19/2011 Breeder: Sharon Shilkoff. Sire: Ch. Rush Hill's Run'n Amuck at
Abelard,
OA, OAJ, AXP, AJP, NFP Dam: Ch. Woodland Kerry Oakie. Owner: Sharon
Shilkoff.

2nd - 69 GIDEON'S TAX SHELTER. SR66971901
2/17/2011 Breeder: Vicki White. Sire: GCH Trailsend Twill Be Or Not Twill Be
Dam: CH Gideon Mikey's Special Lady. Owner: Vicki White & Michael Pickard.

3rd - 17 MY BUDDY'S DANGER ZONE. SR66651202
1/27/2011 Breeder: Leeah Chew, DVM. Sire: Ch. My Buddy's I've Had The Time of
My Life Dam: Ch. My Buddy's Pretty In Pink RN.

4th - 25 BROOKSHIRE CONFETTI RHINESTONE COWBOY. SR67063004
2/15/2011 Breeder: Julie Guay. Sire: Ch Hytree's Ryd-N-Out the Storm Dam: Ch.
Brookshire's Mean Girls. Owner: Judy Schlecht & Ken Schlecht.​


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Blitz earned the Triathlon Award! Today was his first time to show in obedience, and Susan showed him in Versatility (a newer titling class with two exercises each from novice, open, and utility). What a National - a WCX, CCA, called back to 3rd series in his first Derby, earned a Versatility leg on his first obedience trial, and got a Triathlon Award, and the boy isn't 2 years old yet!

I have to say Blitz is selling me on Speaker lines!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Cannon's Cousin won the 9 to 12 month class 
9-12 dog
1st - 109 C-R GEMINI'S RACHMANINOFF'S CHERUBIC HYMN. SR65689901
12/13/2010 Breeder: Ruth M. Rivera. Sire: CH AG-Golden Age Porto Alegre Dam:
Gemini's Furst Light, CD GN RN. Owner: Michele Matto & Candi Pearce.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Blitz earned the Triathlon Award! Today was his first time to show in obedience, and Susan showed him in Versatility (a newer titling class with two exercises each from novice, open, and utility). What a National - a WCX, CCA, called back to 3rd series in his first Derby, earned a Versatility leg on his first obedience trial, and got a Triathlon Award, and the boy isn't 2 years old yet!
> 
> I have to say Blitz is selling me on Speaker lines!


That is awesome!!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I saw the link for the videos but does anyone know if they're posting photography that was shot?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I know here are some snaps of the puppy sweeps:
Golden Retriever Club Of America 2011 “BISS Photo Album” | DogPostDaily


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Loisiana,

I did field training with Rusty, Blitz's sire, and his owner Elaine in Houston for a long time. Rusty is a very nice boy!

Ann
Dallas


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

luvgld7 said:


> Loisiana,
> 
> I did field training with Rusty, Blitz's sire, and his owner Elaine in Houston for a long time. Rusty is a very nice boy!
> 
> ...


Anne M. did a breeding to him too this summer and I just saw that both her and Elaine kept a puppy. I'll be interested to see if they turn out as nice as Blitz.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> 6-9 puppy dog
> 1st - 19 WOODLAND THE HEARTBREAK KID. SR66604301
> 1/19/2011 Breeder: Sharon Shilkoff. Sire: Ch. Rush Hill's Run'n Amuck at
> Abelard,
> ...


Yay! The 1st place in 6-9 puppy dogs belongs to my friend Sharon! So happy for her!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> Am bred. Bitch
> 
> 1st - 380 MAGNOLIA CAPTIVATE NOT TONIGHT HONEY. SR62119901
> 3/13/2010 Breeder: Marianne Miller and Cherie Mobley. Sire: Ch. Klaasem's Zoom
> ...


Yippee! Chilly won the Am Bred class! Very exciting to see a few dogs I know in the ribbons!!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Yippee! Chilly won the Am Bred class! Very exciting to see a few dogs I know in the ribbons!!!


And if I remember correctly....Didn't Chilly win her class last year?? If so, what are the odds!!! Crazy!! I love Chilly 


Note: She went Best Puppy in Show at the nationals last year!! What a great girl!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

kfayard said:


> And if I remember correctly....Didn't Chilly win her class last year?? If so, what are the odds!!! Crazy!! I love Chilly
> 
> 
> Note: She went Best Puppy in Show at the nationals last year!! What a great girl!


Yep, that's her! She's also my Chloe's 1/2 sister and cousin so I'm especially happy for her!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That Chilly is amazing. I heard she stopped the show with her beauty and fun attitude. I would love to see her in person.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Marianne has another youngster that I am in love with. "Flurry" Pedigree: Shyan's Captivate Sno'bodys Business BPIS

She is pointed at 6 months old and multiple best puppy in shows! adorable girl!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I just have to break down and buy the pass. lol, to watch all the classes on the streaming video.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

kfayard said:


> Marianne has another youngster that I am in love with. "Flurry" Pedigree: Shyan's Captivate Sno'bodys Business BPIS
> 
> She is pointed at 6 months old and multiple best puppy in shows! adorable girl!


I've just seen Flurry on FB, but she looks ultra-adorable.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> I just have to break down and buy the pass. lol, to watch all the classes on the streaming video. Today, Tango's dad Stoney is in GunDog, and I can't bear to miss it. Also, as long as Copley's final hips and elbows are as good in November as they were last spring, then he will be bred to one of the loveliest Am Bred girls in January. I just want to see her in her class. I love that they actually have each dog's name appear on the screen.


 
I might have to too. To see if Remi is going to misbehave in Open or not! ha! I hate not being there!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, what number is Remi? I am going to look for her. You have to buy the pass since your girl is in there!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I lost my number!! I will try and find it! I will b happy if she just makes the cut! Ha Her handler said they show tomorrow...I thought it was today.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is hard waiting for the days to go by until the big conformation classes! It is so suspenseful and exciting.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Agreed!!! Do u have a catalog??


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I just saw where they will not be videotaping the gun fog sweeps due to a scheduling conduct?? :-(


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

No! That makes me so sad. I just bought the pass and have been watching Open dog. You can really see the down & back. Mainly, I wanted to see Stoney in Gun Dog, so I am bummed to hear this. It is a blast seeing the Open dogs & handlers so clearly on the video.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Does anyone have the results for the 6-9 puppy bitches?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

They are tomorrow right before open bitches!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> Oh, what number is Remi? I am going to look for her. You have to buy the pass since your girl is in there!



Just called foytrent for them to look up her number and she is 508!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Good luck to Remi tomorrow!!!!!! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm so excited for Remi. I will look for 508! She is beautiful, and best of luck to her.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I am just worried about her cutting up.... she is not really good about leaving her back feet alone. She is so in and out of dog shows that she really has not been properly trained to use "her assets!" Ha


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey, Penuche won his class, wow. (CH WOODWIND'S SWEET'N THE POT, RA) , Congratulations to owner Shafiya Ciccarelli and handler Diana Mason.

8-10 year vet dogs:
1st - 517 CH BONACRES FIRSTAR ENTERPRISE RE TD. SN88533505
11/19/2001 Breeder: Jane L. Coen & Fred Konrad & Brigette Konrad. Sire: CH
Laurell's Goin' Great Guns Dam: CH Bonacres Legal Tender. Owner: Sharon &
Clayton Kilrain.

2nd - 529 CH HAPPY HR HIGHMARK BAD NEWS BEARS, SH CDX NA NAJ NF. SN93409202
10/11/2002 Breeder: Linda Willard & Maura Phelan. Sire: CH Happy Hr Beauty In
The Beast Dam: CH Highmark Weather Or Naught. Owner: Melissa Goodman,
Linda Willard & Maura Phelan.

3rd - 519 CH ALLSEASONS SIXTH SENSE. SN91050001
10/29/2001 Breeder: Gloria Remilliard & Linda Margolese. Sire: Firestar's
Impawster Dam: Allseasons Peak Performance. Owner: Cindy L Partridge & Laurie
Doumaux

4th - 523 CH. CHANTELLE ON YOUR MARK. SR10969701
5/7/2003 Breeder: Gloria Miller, Darleen Harmon, Bev Brown. Sire:
MedallionStarring Role Dam: Chantelle Pegged At First. Owner: Gloria Miller
Absent 521

10-12 year vet dogs:
1st - 557 CH WOODWIND'S SWEET'N THE POT, RA. SN84945603
6/28/2001 Breeder: Cathy Guglielmo & Bette Loughran. Sire: CH Shilo's
Starrstruck Best Bet Dam: Woodwind's Dashwood Cricket, CDX OA AXJ. Owner:
Shafiya Ciccarelli. ,

2nd - 553 CH WINGATE 'N VERAGOLD'S DERBY PARTY. SN87551405
6/22/2001 Breeder: Barbara Madrigrano. Sire: CH Summit's High Roller Dam:
CH Wingate's Hot Lips. Owner: Barbara Madrigrano.
3rd - 509 HUNTS PILOT. SN81565304

3/10/2001 Breeder: BARBARA DISMUKES. Sire: CH TUXEDO'S SONIC
LEVITATION Dam: HUNTS AMAZING GRACE. Owner: JAN FURTWANGLER.

4th - 551 CH LYCINAN'S BIG BANG, CDX JH WC VC OS. SN77121701
9/10/2000 Breeder: Cynthia Williamson. Sire: CH Summits Truck 'N Eldorado, CD
OS Dam: CH Lycinan March Madness, CDX. Owner: Cynthia Williamson.
Absent 541, 543, 545
​


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

8-10 years -
1st 548 CH. GOODTIME AT MOULIN ROUGE RE BN. SN93051904
10/13/2002 Breeder: Lisa Smith and Tonya Struble. Sire: CH. Goodtime's Best
Case Scenario CD JH Dam: CH. Rush Hill's Heaven Cent To Goodtime OA OAJ.
Owner: Belinda and Michael Gosnell.

2nd - 576 CH HEARTLAND POCKETFUL OF MIRACLES. SR08436001
3/31/2003 Breeder: Nancy and Dan Sullenger. Sire: CH Amberac Yer Chips R
Takin Dam: CH Ducat-Watermark Cabin Fever. Owner: Nancy and Dan Sullenger.

3rd - 558 CH HYTREE'S BLUE BONNET ON IT. SR08549904
5/8/2003 Breeder: Donna Edwards. Sire: CH Asterling's Wild Blue Yonder Dam:
CH Faeras Tanish Speed Deamon. Owner: Donna Edwards

4th - 566 CH CREEKSIDEFRMS BEST KEPT SECRET. SR14008402
5/12/2003 Breeder: Shiela Standish & Reed TF Standish. Sire: Ch Summits Mr.
Bojangles Dam: Ch Summit's Solar Optics at Creekside. Owner: Patricia W Noxon
& Dan Noxon
Absent - 534, 550

10-12 years -
1st - 582 CH DUCAT-WATERMARK CABIN FEVER. SN71279307
12/25/1999 Breeder: Helen Dorrance and Mary Tatum. Sire: CH Goldstorm Moving
Force Dam: Watermark-Ducat's Zenith. Owner: Nancy and Dan Sullenger

2nd - 592 CH PEKAY'S DINERS CLUB . SN83552201
5/4/2001 Breeder: Kitty Cathey. Sire: Ch Calypso's Udderwise Alndon Dam: Ch
Pekay's Money Talks . Owner: Carole Amos and Robert Amos .

3rd - 580 CH SPRINGCREEK TAWNYTYKE SLOOP, CDX RAE OA AXJ OJP. SN83430502
5/15/2001 Breeder: Robin Dalton & Karen Arbuthnot. Sire: CH Golden Pine
DusTrax Maverick, CDX TDX Dam: Karamor's High Reach Peach. Owner: Joyce
C. & Arthur L. Ottenad.

4th - 586 GEMINI'S LONE STAR BELLE, CD, MX, MXJ,OD. SN78750407
10/25/2000 Breeder: Richard H. & Candi Pearce. Sire: CH. Tejas Caribbean
Direct
Flight CDX NA NAJ WC VCX RN Dam: Tejas Brittany Mill CD RN CGC. Owner:
Cindi Metcalf.
Absent 590

12 and older -
1st - 612 PAWNEE'S ALL THAT 'N' MORE, RN. SN59212902
10/23/1998 Breeder: Toni Norton. Sire: Ch Faera's Playing for the Gold Dam:
Goodtime's Free to be me. Owner: Jacqueline Morasco.

2nd - 602 HYTREE'S FOOLISH GAMES, RN. SN67193302
7/12/1999 Breeder: Donna Edwards. Sire: CH Gangways Sweeter Than Whine
Dam: CH Hytree Destiny's Summer Wind. Owner: Leslie Shaffer.

3rd - 610 CH GORCA'S MARSIELLE. SN58024201
5/19/1998 Breeder: Jeanny Candamo. Sire: CH Allegro Gorca's One Way Dam:
CH Gorca's Splash Mountain. Owner: Chris and Laura Topping

4th - 598 SLEEPING BRIGHT BEAUTY BIRD OF PREY. SN58890902
10/23/1998 Breeder: Ellen Bright. Sire: CH Nawasa Sunshine's Star Chaser Dam:
Evergold Jasmine's Bright Serenade. Owner: Deborah & Richard Caudhill
​


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hunting Retriever - 2nd for Stoney 

1st - 575 CH MALAGOLD AUGUSTA'S GENUINE ARTICLE, SH CDX WCX DDHS VCX. SR06901803
3/30/2003 Breeder: Theresa Kocher, Connie G. Miller and Geri Hart. Sire: CH My 
Sky Walker Dam: Malagold's Mimosa. Owner: Kathryn & David Bornhofen.

2nd - 571 SPRINGCREEK EVERLORE ALL TIME HI. SR19531502
7/23/2004 Breeder: Robin Dalton. Sire: Ch Sundown Legends of the Sand CD RN 
JH OA OAJ AJP OAP WC VCX Dam: Springcreek's Reach For The Sky. Owner: 
Patricia S. Quinn and Robin Dalton.

3rd - 567 CH HR UH DEAUXQUEST MIDKNIGHT RAMBLER CDX GN RAE3 . SR07112501
4/14/2004 Breeder: Dee & John Thibodeaux. Sire: CH OTCH CT Highmark 
Mirasol Once A Knight VCD4 UDX3 JH MX MXJ WC VCX O Dam: Deauxquest 
Mavica Pic UD AX AXJ JH WCX OD. Owner: Pat Kopco & Mike Orloff.

4th - 569 HR UH BRIDGETON'S DANCIN' FOOL CD RE SH NAP NJP NF. SR19184806
7/30/2004 Breeder: Nancy Clinchy. Sire: CH OTCH CT Highmark Mirasol Once A 
Knight VCD4 UDX3 JH MX MXJ WC VCX O Dam: OTCH MACH Bridgeton's I'm
The Only One UDX5 VER RE MH ODHF ADHF CCA VC. Owner: Mike Orloff & 
Pat Kopco.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Why is Stoney the only listed without all his titles? He's a nice boy!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

AOH- girls
1st - 320 BARRIC'S GO FOR YOUR BLISS. SR53252201
10/5/2008 Breeder: Barbara Georgette. Sire: CH Snowshoes Lucy Loves Me Dam:
CH BarRic's Living with Attitude. Owner: Barbara Georgette.
2nd - 306 DOCMAR'S DEW U WANT TO CRUISE. SR62754202
6/15/2010 Breeder: Jane Marie Docter. Sire: CH Teddybear's Run'n a Fly Pattern
Dam: CH DocMar's Girl Gone Wild. Owner: Gretchen and Harvey Olson and Jane
Docter.
3rd - 318 GOLDEN GRAHAMS HOT SUMMER NIGHTS AT TIMBERBASH. SR61496406
3/1/2010 Breeder: Giselle Graham. Sire: CH Cross Creek's Timberbash Hot Shot
Dam: Golden Grahams Royal Sasha. Owner: Angela and Bruce McLean.
4th - 310 THORNELEA CHATHAM'S AIN'T MISBEHAVIN. SR59698802
11/26/2009 Breeder: Carol Manthorne. Sire: CH CRYSTALFALL'S FORTUNE
HUNTER Dam: CH SUNNYBRAE THORNELEA STARGAZER. Owner: Norman
Karlson & Joanne Karlson & Lisa Stumpf & David Kinghorn.​


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

GoldenSail said:


> Why is Stoney the only listed without all his titles? He's a nice boy!



Maybe he is modest! He has so many titles!


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for posting the results, Jill. I have so much fun pouring through them and looking up the dogs. Chessie had a nephew in the puppy dogs, but he's young and I can't find pictures of him anywhere. Drats! I know where to find pictures of Bunny, though.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Ditto, thanks for posting results. It's driving me crazy not to be there!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Am-Own dog:
1st - 235 MACH MIRASOL'S NOSE THE WAY VCD3 RE MXF VER WC VCX. SR16445602
3/21/2004 Breeder: Alison & Ray Desmarais. Sire: CH CT OTCH Highmark 
Mirasol Once a Knight VCD4, UDX, JH Dam: CH VCCH Mirasol's Femme Fatale
UDX, OM, NAP, NJP, OF. Owner: Marge & Bob Paulding

2nd - 243 LORALEI'S LUCK OF THE DRAW. SR59890205
12/22/2009 Breeder: Chris and Laura Topping. Sire: Loralei's Big Kahuna JH, WC 
Dam: Loralei's Quick Draw JH, WC. Owner: Chris and Laura Topping

3rd - 239 MOUNTAIN'S GOLDENEYE. SR58786107
10/3/2009 Breeder: Michele Keane & Kay Gosling. Sire: CH Nitro's Boy Wonder 
Dam: Gosling's Deal A Mountain Queen, RN. Owner: Michele, Amiee & Ryan 
Keane.

4th - 237 SPICEOLIFE AK MOUNT KATMAI. SR59924202
12/4/2009 Breeder: Jean Bjork McAloon. Sire: CH Jazzini's Final Jeopardy Dam: 
SpiceOLife Karagold Ruby. Owner: Jean Bjork McAloo


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

9-12 bitch
1st - 108	AMICA BERRY MERRY VIXEN. SR66091502
12/22/2010 Breeder: Mia Nieman. Sire: GCH Rush Hill Run'n Amuck at Abelard 
OA, OAJ, AXP, AJP, NFP, OS Dam: GCH Amica's Journey Nothing Comes Close.
Owner: Mia Nieman. 4513 Small Dr., Austin, TX 78731.

2nd - 154	FOREVER'S OLD FASHION GAL. SR66429601
12/14/2010 Breeder: Candace and Jennifer Nee and Tina Hurt. Sire: CH Chateau's 
Think Big Dam: My Buddy's Sealed with a Kiss. Owner: Jennifer and Candace Nee, 
Rebecca Mckee, Randahl Hoffmann.

3rd - 130	AVALOR'S ZATANNA ZATARA. SR65560508
12/10/2010 Breeder: Lori Reuter & Kristi Howe. Sire: Ch. Summits 
Goldentripinthelineofdut Dam: CH Avalors Movn Out. Owner: Dale & Linda Joachim
/ Lori Reuter

4th - 138	MYBUDDY IT IZ WHAT IT IZ. SR65263703
10/14/2010 Breeder: Brandye Randerman. Sire: GCh. My Buddy's Boppity-Bop Blue 
Moon RN Dam: Ch. Xcelerate On The Brink Of Danger. Owner: Leeah Chew, DVM
& Jim and Alisa Andras & Carolyn Kellerman.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

ljilly28 said:


> hunting retriever - 2nd for stoney
> 
> 1st - 575 ch malagold augusta's genuine article, sh cdx wcx ddhs vcx. Sr06901803
> 3/30/2003 breeder: Theresa kocher, connie g. Miller and geri hart. Sire: Ch my
> ...


so proud of stoney!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

The Gala winner is.....Sydney: *GCH CH Shadowland's Paws For Applause At Tristar CD RN CGC TDI *

Chaos daugher; I heard the top 3 were cody, sydney, and chaos


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow, who were the judges?
Congrats to Sydney!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Top Twenty Gala:
Sydney:GCH Shadowland's Paws For Applause at Tristar CD RN CGC TDI
Chaos:BIS BISS Am GCH Rush Hill Run'n Amuck at Abelard OA, OAJ, AXP, AJP, NFP, WC, VCX (SDHF, OS)
Codyeople's Choice MBIS GCH Gemini Fallchase The Butler Did It SDHF, BISS, BOSS, CG


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

BBE Dogs:
1st - 265 CASTLEROCK LET IT BE. SR64007702
2/25/2010 Breeder: Tiffany Waite. Sire: CH Sunbeam's Private Party Dam: CH 
Justmoor Something About Mary. Owner: Tiffany Waite & Rosemary Measham

2nd - 283 SUNCOAST'S BUCK BAKER, JH. SR39291508
11/24/2006 Breeder: Patricia McCabe, Robert Bedford and Liz & Dave Wildschmidt.
Sire: CH Toasty's Race For Love Dam: Daymark Suncoast Supernova, JH. Owner: 
Robert Bedford & Patricia McCabe.

3rd - 285 WESTMARCH I BEELIEVE. SR60848204
2/8/2010 Breeder: Judy Super. Sire: CH Mirasol NoseNo Blarney, OA OAJ JF JH 
RA Dam: CH DocMar Westmarch Denim Jeans, UD AX OAJ RE. Owner: Judy 
Super.
4th - 289 FOREVER'S FRAT PARTY. SR59492603
10/31/2009 Breeder: Candy & Jennifer Nee and Tina Hurt. Sire: GCH Rush Hill's 
All Fools On Deck Dam: CH Faera's Balalaika. Owner: Candy & Jennifer Nee


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Just found out Remi made it to the final 6 in open!!! Ended up 5th in line!! Out of 40 bitches.

I am so proud of her!!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Go Remi!!! That is HUGE. She is something special!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Open Bitch
1st - 524 QUESTAN 'N HICOUNTRY'S FLY'R AND ICE. SR61844802
3/1/2010 Breeder: Julie Kielts Jacqueline Morasco & Theresa Bradley. Sire: CH 
AG-Golden Age Porto Allegre Dam: CH Steadmor Questan Sewcial Butterfly. 
Owner: Jennifer DeLaurent, Julie Kielts, Jackie Morasco.

2nd - 522 LAZYDAZE SLUMBER PARTY. SR58660803
6/7/2009 Breeder: Kathleen A Doyle-Wilson & David Winslow. Sire: CH. Tangleloft 
Life of the Party Dam: CH. Lazydaze Shop 'Til You Drop. Owner: Heidi M W 
Greefkes & Kathleen Doyle-Wilson

3rd - 488 KARAGOLD'S RAISING THE BAR. SR62738607
5/11/2010 Breeder: Karen Brady. Sire: CH Hytree Ryd-N-Out the Storm Dam: CH 
Karagold's Viva Las Vegas. Owner: Troy Dorrell & Karen Brady.

4th - 516 NALYN'S HIGH MARGINS . SR43160601
4/17/2007 Breeder: Nancy Gratiot/Marc Gratiot. Sire: CH Summits MR BoJangles 
Dam: Nalyn's Baja Tango WC. Owner: Nancy L Gratiot /Marc K . Gratiot /Chris 
Berens


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

That is GREAT!!! Way to go Remi-girl!!!!!arty2:



kfayard said:


> Just found out Remi made it to the final 6 in open!!! Ended up 5th in line!! Out of 40 bitches.
> 
> I am so proud of her!!!!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

It just stinks to see her soo close and not get a ribbon! I am still proud because she has only been shown since the summer and we took July off!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

6-9 Puppy bitches 
1st- 30 RUSH HILL'S WHAT A GIRL WANTS. SR67562901
1/16/2011 Breeder: Tonya Struble & Cyndy Heisler. Sire: GCh. Rush Hill's Run'n 
Amuck at Abelard OA,OAJ,AXP,AJP,NFP Dam: Ch. Rush Hill's Ruffles Have 
Ridges. Owner: Tonya & Mark Struble

2nd- 56 CONFETTI HYTREE DO-B-DO. SR66168611
1/1/2011 Breeder: Donna Edwards & Ken Schlecht & Judy Schlecht. Sire: Ch. 
Goldentripinthelineofduty Dam: Ch Confetti Dine N Dash. Owner: Ken Schlecht 
&Judy Schlecht & Donna Edwards.

3rd- 104 GOLDRULS THANK HEAVEN FOR LITTLE GIRLS. SR66177903
1/25/2011 Breeder: Margie Sarkin & Laura Topping & Chris Topping. Sire: CH 
Prism's Night Moves RN WC Dam: Goldruls Little Moments. Owner: Margie 
Sarkin.

4th - 6 AMICA MOCHA NEW DAY DAWN. SR67086302
3/25/2010 Breeder: Mia Nieman. Sire: CH Yukon's Turn The Page Dam: CH 
Amica Mocha Jave Joe. Owner: Mia Nieman


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

5th is still a dream come true! I am so impressed by Miss Remi!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Am-bred dog
1st - 401 HIGHMARK'S SWEET SIR GALAHAD, CD RN. SR56002803
3/26/2009 Breeder: Linda Willard & Vicki Fineran. Sire: CH Highmark's Up Side Of 
Anger Dam: Highmark's Lark Ascending. Owner: Kathleen McLaughlin-Wager.

2nd - 337 ANTHEM FUN TO BE A TIGGER. SR57204203
5/26/2009 Breeder: Donna Ernst & Paul Ernst & Donna Edwards. Sire: Venture 
What Becomes A Legend Dam: CH Anthem Take A Chance On Me. Owner: Judith 
George and Donna Ernst.

3rd - 407 7HILLS LAURELL TAKE IT TO THE LIMIT. SR55268402
1/28/2009 Breeder: Frances H. Hunster & Kent H. Cartneuser. Sire: CH Nautilus 
Just A Gigilo Dam: Laurell's Corky Vroom. Owner: Fran H. Hunter & Kent 
Cartheuser.

4th - 347 AVALORS MIDNIGHT SON. SR59843707
10/16/2009 Breeder: Lori Reuter. Sire: CH Summits Mr Bojangles Dam: CH 
Avalors Mov N Out. Owner: Lori Reuter.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

kfayard said:


> Just found out Remi made it to the final 6 in open!!! Ended up 5th in line!! Out of 40 bitches.
> 
> I am so proud of her!!!!!


Awesome! In any other show beating 35 bitches would have been her second major! You should be very proud!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Awesome! In any other show beating 35 bitches would have been her second major! You should be very proud!


I am proud!! But still...one can only think well gosh darn, we were
So close! :


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> 5th is still a dream come true! I am so impressed by Miss Remi!



I just wish they could give like 6 placements! Haha...no proof that she was that close!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

WD!
CASTLEROCK LET IT BE. SR64007702 2/25/2010 Breeder: Tiffany Waite. Sire: CH Sunbeam's Private Party Dam: CH Justmoor Something About Mary. Owner: Tiffany Waite & Rosemary Measham

From Bred By

SOOO not official- word of mouth right now


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Remi has a JH, does anyone else in the 4 placements ahead? That is a wonderful thing as well.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

RWB
From American- Bred
380 MAGNOLIA CAPTIVATE NOT TONIGHT HONEY. SR62119901
3/13/2010 Breeder: Marianne Miller and Cherie Mobley. Sire: Ch. Klaasem's Zoom
Zoom Zoom Dam: Ducat's Rockin' New Year's Eve. Owner: Marianne Miller.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> Remi has a JH, does anyone else in the 4 placements ahead? That is a wonderful thing as well.



Do u know who got WB? Guessing one of Julie kleits bitches. Since both littermates won their class. BBE and open!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Reserve Winner's Dog - Bred-By Exhibitor
283 SUNCOAST'S BUCK BAKER, JH. SR39291508
11/24/2006 Breeder: Patricia McCabe, Robert Bedford and Liz & Dave
Wildschmidt.
Sire: CH Toasty's Race For Love Dam: Daymark Suncoast Supernova, JH.
Owner:
Robert Bedford & Patricia McCabe


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

So excited that Chilly went RWB!!!!!! Very happy!!!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Winner's Bitch from Open
524 QUESTAN 'N HICOUNTRY'S FLY'R AND ICE. SR61844802
3/1/2010 Breeder: Julie Kielts Jacqueline Morasco & Theresa Bradley. Sire:
CH
AG-Golden Age Porto Allegre Dam: CH Steadmor Questan Sewcial Butterfly.
Owner: Jennifer DeLaurent, Julie Kielts, Jackie Morasco.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I bet there are going to be some huge parties tonight.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Winner's Bitch from Open
> 524 QUESTAN 'N HICOUNTRY'S FLY'R AND ICE. SR61844802
> 3/1/2010 Breeder: Julie Kielts Jacqueline Morasco & Theresa Bradley. Sire:
> CH
> ...


What a great litter!al A year and a half old. One is already a CH, one won the BBE class, and the other WB from open!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Stud dog
1st - 831 CH SUMMITS MR. BOJANGLES . SN57129701
7/10/1998 Breeder: Beth Johnson. Sire: CH Golden Pine Dustrax Maverick Dam: 
CH Summits Shadow Dancer . Owner: Susan Lusa, Rev Alan R Klessig, Beth 
Johnson.

2nd - 637 GCH RUSH HILL'S RUN'N AMUCK AT ABELARD OA,OAJ,AXP,. SR08631501
4/22/2003 Breeder: Tonya Struble & Lisa Smith. Sire: Ch. Boitano Band on the Run 
to Abelard Dam: Ch. Goodtimes Run for the Roses. Owner: Tonya Struble & 
Deborah Blair

3rd - 739 CH. JBG'S OH HENRY. SR50774601
8/29/2011 Breeder: Dan & Dawn Daley. Sire: Ch. Carrea's Strike the Gold Dam: 
JBG's Pardon me Boys. Owner: Dan & Dawn Daley.

4th - 781 CH PENNYLANE YANKEE RENEGADE. SR39626701
12/31/2006 Breeder: Beryl & Anthony Scaggs. Sire: CH Nautilus Just A Gigilo 
Dam: CH Pennylane Yankee Centerfield Star. Owner: Beryl Scaggs.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Who bought the streaming pass? 

If so, do you feel it was a good choice? I'm back and forth for the 1 day vs. 7 day pass.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Brood bitch
1st - 744 CH SUMMITS EVERY FASHION VENTURE. SR28354303
6/12/2005 Breeder: Tiffany and Matthew McCray. Sire: Ch summits mr bojangles 
Dam: Ch karagolds whistling n the wind. Owner: Amy heuslein.

2nd - 716 GCH GLENGOWAN'S SUGAR & SPICE. SN79595607
12/14/2000 Breeder: Richard & Betsy Caldwell. Sire: CH Bravo's Old Spice Dam: 
Bargello's Bree Of Glengowan. Owner: Richard A. & Patti B. Caldwell.

3rd - 686 CH. JBG'S BEER RUN. SR28512402
12/15/2004 Breeder: Dawn Daley. Sire: Ch. Summit's Mr Bojangles Dam: Ch. 
JBG's Chile Chimichanga. Owner: Dawn Daley

4th - 690 CH SOUTHPAW A SONG FOR U FAR AWAY, CD, RE. SR29707702
10/25/2005 Breeder: William R & Diane L. Lyman & Wayne Downing. Sire: CH 
Crescent O-EE-YAH! EOH-AH! Dam: Abelard Miss Goody Too Shoes. Owner: 
Donna Pace & Kiki Courtelis.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations to our GRF member for taking fourth!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

From a photo on facebook it looks like in the Stud Dog class the Hobo offspring shown were Hero and Romeo. For Brood Bitch, the Versace offspring shown were Chloe and Sonny.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Who bought the streaming pass?
> 
> If so, do you feel it was a good choice? I'm back and forth for the 1 day vs. 7 day pass.



Me too...I am going to buy it. Would love to watch my girl.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hero is my puppy's dad, and I love seeing photos of him. I got to meet him, and he sat in my lap. A truly wonderful temperament.

I bought the pass, but then they didnt update past AM Bred Bitch- they are running behind.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

help me understand....I was on the website looking at the list of breeds featured in the streaming videos, but Golden Retrievers were not listed. Really?



kfayard said:


> Me too...I am going to buy it. Would love to watch my girl.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is all caught up! I'm about to watch for Remi.

Golden Retriever Club of America 2011 National Specialty Dog Show Videos

Golden Retriever Club of America 2011 National Specialty Dog Show Videos


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> It is all caught up! I'm about to watch for Remi.
> 
> Golden Retriever Club of America 2011 National Specialty Dog Show Videos
> 
> Golden Retriever Club of America 2011 National Specialty Dog Show Videos



Well...I.will have to buy it this morning!! She is the one with the pink suit handler! Easy to spot. Except she keeps turning out her back leg...have to work on that.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Grp 1 dog cuts
521 CH NAUTILUS JOE MILLIONAIRE. SR08209301
12/4/2002 Breeder: Julie MacKinnon. Sire: Ch Nautilus Just A Gigolo Dam: Ch 
Nautilus Rolls Royce. Owner: Julie MacKinnon.

585 CH DE LA VEGA ORANGE I FABULOUS. SR61617605
2/12/2010 Breeder: Jane Myers & Erika Bigott. Sire: CH Ag Golden Age Porto 
Alegre Dam: CH Nautilus I Drempt Of San Pedro. Owner: Lucinda Napoli & Erika 
Bigott & Jane Myers.

587 CH. KALM SEA'S TO HAVE AND TO HOLD. SR40429701
1/31/2007 Breeder: Susan Robins. Sire: Ch. Clarkcreek Force of Nature Dam: 
Kalm Sea's Charlotte Russe. Owner: Susan Robins.

637 GCH RUSH HILL'S RUN'N AMUCK AT ABELARD OA,OAJ,AXP,. SR08631501
4/22/2003 Breeder: Tonya Struble & Lisa Smith. Sire: Ch. Boitano Band on the Run 
to Abelard Dam: Ch. Goodtimes Run for the Roses. Owner: Tonya Struble & 
Deborah Blair.

603 CH STONECREST'S SUPER CRUISER RN JH. SR29899508
10/17/2005 Breeder: Sherry L Brothers DVM & Mike Wiley & Lana C Wiley. Sire: 
CH Osprey Stonecrest Premium Blend RN JH OA NAJ Dam: Stonecrest's Water 
Sprite. Owner: Sherry Brothers DVM

655 GCH GEMINI FALLCHASE THE BUTLER DID IT. SR41593002
3/28/2007 Breeder: Cindi Metcalf & Barbara Tucker. Sire: CH Rush Hill's Winner 
Take All Dam: CH Fallchase Gemini Markquise Diamond. Owner: Yvonne & Jose 
Herrera, Maura A. Roxby & Cindi Metcalf.

807 CH HAPPY HOUR HIGHMARK TOASTY. SR07222801
1/7/2003 Breeder: Maura Phelan & Linda Willard. Sire: CH My Sky Watcher Dam: 
CH Highmark Torn Between Two Loves. Owner: Pamel & Jerome Oxenberg and 
Louis Krokover.

597 CH LYCINAN'S GOOD SPORT. SR45463001
9/7/2007 Breeder: owner. Sire: Apollo Paddingtons Jolly Roger Dam: Lycinan 
Windancers Lo Lo Lola. Owner: Cynthia Williamson.

599 GCH GEMINI'S FURST DRAFT. SR45756301
11/1/2007 Breeder: Candi Pearce and Richard Pearce. Sire: Ch Gemini's Chants to
Xcel Dam: Fallchase Gemini's High Stakes. Owner: Kathy Cudak and Candi 
Pearce and Richard Pearce


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> It is all caught up! I'm about to watch for Remi.
> 
> Golden Retriever Club of America 2011 National Specialty Dog Show Videos
> 
> Golden Retriever Club of America 2011 National Specialty Dog Show Videos


Jill, how do you buy it? The golden retrievers do not show up on the left hand side to click on for streamig videos?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Group 2 dog cuts
605 CH GOLDEN DOMES GONNA HAVEA PARTY. SR31838802
12/14/2005 Breeder: Diane Lenk. Sire: CH JUSTMOOR TERANS FAMOUS 
AMOS Dam: CH GOLDEN DOME'S FIERY ELDORADO. Owner: Diane R Lenk &
Brandon Lenk & Peter Lenk

621 GCH SUMMITS THE TITANIC. SR48204105
2/4/2008 Breeder: Beth Johnson & Ana Carolina Navarro. Sire: CH Summits Mr 
Bojangles Dam: CH Goldentrip Victoria Thanks A Million. Owner: Pamela & 
Richard Sherry & Brianna Bischoff & Beth Johnson

623 CH BRAVO BECAUSE I SAID SO. SR42221808
4/15/2007 Breeder: MARK AND JUDY WORD. Sire: CH BRAVO'S OLD SPICE 
Dam: BRAVO'S GET BACK. Owner: CHRISTINA MILLER LINDA MILLER JUDY 
WORD.

651 CH HIGHMARK ALREADY A LEGEND @ KELSTON. SR56002805
3/26/2009 Breeder: Linda Willard & Vicki Fineran. Sire: CH Highmark's Upside of 
Anger Dam: Highmark's Lark Ascending. Owner: Jane VanWingerden.

761 CH GOODTIME'S JOHNNY BEE GOOD. SR25411805
2/9/2005 Breeder: Kathy Smith & Mary McElroy. Sire: CH Scion Oughta Be A Law 
Dam: CH Goodtime's Cassiopeia. Owner: Paula Petelle & Joe Petelle.

769 CH WINGOLD EAGLE SCOUT, JH WC. SR56005301
3/25/2009 Breeder: Julie McDaniel. Sire: CH Goodtime's I Rest My Case Dam: 
Goodtime's Spirit Of St. Louis. Owner: Julie McDaniel, Jim & Jayne Cassella & Ron
Bell.

803 GCH ST. ANDREW ROMP 'N STOMP, CD JH. SR48608501
3/2/2008 Breeder: Marilynn J. Horsch. Sire: CH Birnam Wood's Hoot Gibson Dam:
CH St. Andrew Whistling Dixie. Owner: Marilynn J. Horsch

__._,_.___


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

ShowDogVideoPros Login Page


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Group 3 dog cuts:
647 GCH GLENGOWAN'S AUTHENTIC PLAYBOY. SR25635009
3/29/2005 Breeder: Richard A Caldwell & Betsie Caldwell. Sire: Summits Mr 
Bojangles Dam: Glengoean's Sugar And Spice. Owner: Judy Kashuba & Richard 
Caldwell.

643 GCH AVALORS INXS. SR23708901
2/19/2005 Breeder: Lori Reuter. Sire: CH Summit's Dakota Life's A Dance Dam: 
CH Karagold Sandpiper Steam N Cream. Owner: Lori Reuter

651 CH HIGHMARK ALREADY A LEGEND @ KELSTON. SR56002805
3/26/2009 Breeder: Linda Willard & Vicki Fineran. Sire: CH Highmark's Upside of 
Anger Dam: Highmark's Lark Ascending. Owner: Jane VanWingerden.

715 CH CROSS CREEK'S TIMBERBASH HOT SHOT. SR27336506
7/5/2005 Breeder: Chris Miele. Sire: CH Happy Hr Highmark Bad News Bears 
CDX SH Dam: Cross Creek's I See Snow AX AXJ OF. Owner: Angela and Bruce 
McLean

665 CH COBBLESTONE'S PAPERBACK WRITER. SR43743511
6/18/2007 Breeder: Lynne & Martin Briggs. Sire: CH Birnam Wood's Kicks Bass 
Dam: Cobblestone's Fleetwood Mac. Owner: Lynne & Martin Briggs.

657 CH GIDEON'S ROLL IN THE SHEETZ. SR21729601
9/28/2004 Breeder: Vicki White, Kaycy Wyman & Donna Edwards. Sire: CH 
Sunkota's Phorgone Conclusion Dam: Hytree's Do U Believe 'N Love?. Owner: 
Vicki White

653 CH SWEETLEA'S FOLLOW ME. SR15955107
2/29/2004 Breeder: Susan Lee. Sire: CH Woodlyn's Jacks R Better Dam: Sweet 
Sara Lee III. Owner: Susan & Robert Lee.

661 GCH GAIA OF YOSHIDA ENTERPRISE JP. SR56037701
9/13/2006 Breeder: Miyoko Yoshida. Sire: CH Rush Hill Run'n Amuck At Abelard 
Dam: CH Kabuki of Yoshida Enterprise JP. Owner: Kazunari Oshima.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Can you imagine running this ring as the judge? The logistics are insane.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Group 4 dog cuts:
793 CH VINCENT TIPTOPS REDDY KILOWATT. SR48006801
1/2/2011 Breeder: Vickie & Alaina Vincent and Gary & Crystal Tipton. Sire: CH 
Faera's Star Light Dam: Vincents Hakuna Matata. Owner: Gary & Crystal Tipton. 

767 GCH EASTHILL BROXDEN WOODLAND TURNIP THE VOLUME. SR53250402
9/17/2008 Breeder: Sharon Shilkoff, Sandra Kim Hoffen & Amy Booth. Sire: CH 
Easthill Broxden The Fig Is Up Dam: CH Woodland Kerry Oakie. Owner: Karen 
Jacobs, Sandra Hoffen & Amy Booth

675 CH CHRIS TI N THE FAST LANE AT CAL-VO. SR39171907
11/17/2006 Breeder: Teri Kuklica, Susan L. Houtz & Carl Vogel. Sire: CH Cal-Vo's 
N The Fast Lane Dam: CH Countrylane Devon Chris Ti. Owner: James Cohen & 
Teri Kuklica.

673 GCH GLENGOWAN'S GREAT BALLS OF FIRE. SR37034505
8/14/2006 Breeder: Richard Caldwell. Sire: CH Seeshaw Dylans Evening Blaze 
Dam: CH Glengowan's Sugar And Spice. Owner: Richard & Patti Caldwell.

751 CH. RUSH HILL'S PHAR-LAP. SN93084701
9/24/2002 Breeder: Mark & Tonya Struble. Sire: CH. Rush Hill's Haagen-Dazs 
CDX,AX,OA,OAJ,JH,WCX Dam: CH. Rush Hill's Crime of Passion. Owner: 
Kelsey Dunn.

681 CH EDGECOMBE'S THE SO-LUCIEN. SR46648304
10/20/2007 Breeder: Janice Provenzano. Sire: CH Summit's Mr. Bojangles Dam: 
CH Edgecombe's De-Lovely. Owner: Janice Provenzano. 

679 CH CHERUSH'S TOM-TOMBIGBEE. SR46716503
11/29/2007 Breeder: Sallye Clark. Sire: CH Daybreak Varsity Jump Dam: CH 
Cherush's Poppin Up At Pank Place. Owner: Sallye & Joe Clark.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> Can you imagine running this ring as the judge? The logistics are insane.


Nope!!! How many more cuts?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

So, do I understand correctly-- the dogs listed above are the only ones to "make the cut" and continue on for BOB? Essentially, these dogs are the top dogs from the larger group, correct?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I fell behind on the posting the groups- there are so many and then bitches too. It is truly a huge job for the judge to sort through so many splendid dogs& bitches. It is something I cannot imagine doing with as much confiedence and flair as some of the judges bring to their work. I'm not sure how many goldens total are entered in BOB but it is a lot.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Woot! Go Jerry Lee in Group 4. (Great Balls of Fire)
And Romeo in Group 3.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

BITCHES - cut group 1
636 CH TOASTY'S BABY DOLL. SR38062304
9/12/2006 Breeder: Pamela & Jerome Oxenberg. Sire: CH Dauning's Maximus 
Auerus Dam: CH Toasty's Hello Dolly. Owner: Pamela & Jerome Oxenberg.

638 CH SONORA'S SHOPPING SPREE. SR46718701
11/21/2007 Breeder: Cyndy & Mark W. Heisler, M.D.. Sire: CH Rush Hill Run'n 
Amuck At Abelard Dam: Sonora's In The Nix Of Time. Owner: Sabine N. Werner.

644 GCH SCION HOTT PANTS RN. SR54142401
11/17/2008 Breeder: Kathy Whipple & Pat Simpson. Sire: CH Rush Hill Run'n 
Amuck At Abelard Dam: CH Scion Fringe Benefit CD, OA, OAJ, RE. Owner: Kathy 
Whipple & Pat Simpson.

652 GCH HILLOCK'S SEA WYNDE. SR56575907
5/27/2009 Breeder: Tammy Tomlinson and Chuck & Dianne Ross. Sire: GCH 
Hillock Honeybear's Purple Pizzazz Ross Dam: CH Hillock's Rum Raisin, SDHF. 
Owner: Lisa & Jim Cohen and Tammy Tomlinson

672 CH SUMMITS EMERY IT'S IN THE BAG. SR56118303
1/18/2009 Breeder: Beth Johnson. Sire: CH Hytree Ryd-N-Out The Storm Dam: 
CH Summit's Every Fashion Venture. Owner: Beth Johnson & Patty Wedding.

692 GCH SHADOWLAND'S PAWS FOR APPLAUSE AT TRISTAR CD R. SR52798003
9/26/2008 Breeder: JoAnne Johnson, Monica McGee. Sire: GCH Rush Hill Run'n 
Amuck at Abelard OA, OAJ, AXP, AJP, NF Dam: Am. Ch. Int. Ch Rush Hill's Born 
Free At Shadowland OD, CGC. Owner: Sharmin Dominke, Julie Matney, Catherine 
Meddaugh.

724 GCH NUMOON YUKON ANTICIPATION. SR48108902
3/5/2008 Breeder: Beverly & Bruce Wilson. Sire: CH Yukon's Turn The Page Dam: 
CH Numoon Walk In The Park. Owner: John J. & Charlene S. Devens.

728 CH. FAERA BENCHMARK BE-WITCHED. SR26130409
4/10/2005 Breeder: Rhonda Hovan ,Becky Gang. Sire: Ch. Faera's Starlight Dam: 
Ch. Faera's ASAP. Owner: Lisa Schiavoni, Debbie Kahla


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Surviving the 2nd cut for boys( but I am not sure if I missed anyone):

Group 4 and 5 cuts:
607 GCH RUSH HILL'S RIVER ROAD PAYOFF. SR33470301
1/24/2006 Breeder: Suzanne Rapier & Michael Rapier & Tonya Struble. Sire:
GCh.
Rush Hill's Run'n Amuck at Abelard OA,OAJ,AXP,AJP,NFP Dam: Ch. Rush Hill's
Money Changes Everything. Owner: Tonya Struble & Mark Struble & Kelsey Dunn

687 CH GRACIOUS GLDS A LOVER NOT A FIGHTER $$$. SR41138909
12/17/2006 Breeder: Steve & Sue Lusa. Sire: CH Summits Mr. Bojangles Dam:
Touchstone Gracious Paris Flt. Owner: Steve & Sue Lusa

707 CH. SANDPIPER'S SURF'S UP RN. SR44056504
5/27/2007 Breeder: Patty Pace & Natalee Helman. Sire: CH. Carrera Strike
The
Gold Dam: CH. Sandpiper's Blondes Have More Fun. Owner: Michele Lemole.

711 CH GOLDSMITH'S BOSLEY. SR45556303
6/18/2007 Breeder: Brian & Mary Clegg. Sire: Ch Dreamwork's Freeze Frame 
Dam: Ch Kattwalk's Kiss N Tell. Owner: Brian & Mary Clegg

723 CH AMATE' FLY ME TO THE MOON. SR36153101
7/10/2008 Breeder: Mary C. McElroy & Catherine McElroy. Sire: CH Crescent
O-
Ee-Yah! Eoh-Ah! Dam: Goodtime's Oopsie Daisy CD RN. Owner: Mary C.
McElroy & Catherine McElroy

729 CH. AMBERTRU'S HARD 2B HUMBLE. SR41970402
9/29/2006 Breeder: Connie Johnson. Sire: Ch. Klaasem's Zoom Zoom Zoom Dam:
Ambertru's Rize N Shine. Owner: Connie Johnson.

797 GCH RUSH HILLS ALL FOOLS ON DECK SDHF. SR18689602
4/10/2004 Breeder: Tonya & Mark Struble. Sire: CH Rush Hill's Foolish
Pleasure 
Dam: CH Rush Hill's Crime of Passion. Owner: Candy & Jenn Nee, Suzie Jordan,
and Cathy Williams.

805 GCH GOLD-RUSH TROUBADOUR. SR58056101
8/23/2009 Breeder: R. Ann Johnson. Sire: CH Gold-Rush A Piece Of The Rock 
Dam: Gold-Rush Fair Isabella. Owner: R. Ann Johnson.


Group 2 and 3 cuts
643 GCH AVALORS INXS. SR23708901
2/19/2005 Breeder: Lori Reuter. Sire: CH Summit's Dakota Life's A Dance
Dam:
CH Karagold Sandpiper Steam N Cream. Owner: Lori Reuter.

653 CH SWEETLEA'S FOLLOW ME. SR15955107
2/29/2004 Breeder: Susan Lee. Sire: CH Woodlyn's Jacks R Better Dam: Sweet
Sara Lee III. Owner: Susan & Robert Lee.

661 GCH GAIA OF YOSHIDA ENTERPRISE JP. SR56037701
9/13/2006 Breeder: Miyoko Yoshida. Sire: CH Rush Hill Run'n Amuck At
Abelard 
Dam: CH Kabuki of Yoshida Enterprise JP. Owner: Kazunari Oshima.

673 GCH GLENGOWAN'S GREAT BALLS OF FIRE. SR37034505
8/14/2006 Breeder: Richard Caldwell. Sire: CH Seeshaw Dylans Evening Blaze

Dam: CH Glengowan's Sugar And Spice. Owner: Richard & Patti Caldwell.

679 CH CHERUSH'S TOM-TOMBIGBEE. SR46716503
11/29/2007 Breeder: Sallye Clark. Sire: CH Daybreak Varsity Jump Dam: CH
Cherush's Poppin Up At Pank Place. Owner: Sallye & Joe Clark.

715 CH CROSS CREEK'S TIMBERBASH HOT SHOT. SR27336506
7/5/2005 Breeder: Chris Miele. Sire: CH Happy Hr Highmark Bad News Bears
CDX SH Dam: Cross Creek's I See Snow AX AXJ OF. Owner: Angela and Bruce
McLean

767 GCH EASTHILL BROXDEN WOODLAND TURNIP THE VOLUME. SR53250402
9/17/2008 Breeder: Sharon Shilkoff, Sandra Kim Hoffen & Amy Booth. Sire: CH
Easthill Broxden The Fig Is Up Dam: CH Woodland Kerry Oakie. Owner: Karen
Jacobs, Sandra Hoffen & Amy Booth

793 CH VINCENT TIPTOPS REDDY KILOWATT. SR48006801
1/2/2011 Breeder: Vickie & Alaina Vincent and Gary & Crystal Tipton. Sire:
CH
Faera's Star Light Dam: Vincents Hakuna Matata. Owner: Gary & Crystal
Tipton.

 603 CH STONECREST'S SUPER CRUISER RN JH. SR29899508
10/17/2005 Breeder: Sherry L Brothers DVM & Mike Wiley & Lana C Wiley.
Sire:
CH Osprey Stonecrest Premium Blend RN JH OA NAJ Dam: Stonecrest's Water
Sprite. Owner: Sherry Brothers DVM

621 GCH SUMMITS THE TITANIC. SR48204105
2/4/2008 Breeder: Beth Johnson & Ana Carolina Navarro. Sire: CH Summits Mr
Bojangles Dam: CH Goldentrip Victoria Thanks A Million. Owner: Pamela &
Richard Sherry & Brianna Bischoff & Beth Johnson.

623 CH BRAVO BECAUSE I SAID SO. SR42221808
4/15/2007 Breeder: MARK AND JUDY WORD. Sire: CH BRAVO'S OLD SPICE 
Dam: BRAVO'S GET BACK. Owner: CHRISTINA MILLER LINDA MILLER JUDY
WORD.

637 GCH RUSH HILL'S RUN'N AMUCK AT ABELARD OA,OAJ,AXP,. SR08631501
4/22/2003 Breeder: Tonya Struble & Lisa Smith. Sire: Ch. Boitano Band on
the Run
to Abelard Dam: Ch. Goodtimes Run for the Roses. Owner: Tonya Struble &
Deborah Blair

651 CH HIGHMARK ALREADY A LEGEND @ KELSTON. SR56002805
3/26/2009 Breeder: Linda Willard & Vicki Fineran. Sire: CH Highmark's
Upside of
Anger Dam: Highmark's Lark Ascending. Owner: Jane VanWingerden

655 GCH GEMINI FALLCHASE THE BUTLER DID IT. SR41593002
3/28/2007 Breeder: Cindi Metcalf & Barbara Tucker. Sire: CH Rush Hill's
Winner
Take All Dam: CH Fallchase Gemini Markquise Diamond. Owner: Yvonne & Jose
Herrera, Maura A. Roxby & Cindi Metcalf.

761 CH GOODTIME'S JOHNNY BEE GOOD. SR25411805
2/9/2005 Breeder: Kathy Smith & Mary McElroy. Sire: CH Scion Oughta Be A
Law 
Dam: CH Goodtime's Cassiopeia. Owner: Paula Petelle & Joe Petelle

803 GCH ST. ANDREW ROMP 'N STOMP, CD JH. SR48608501
3/2/2008 Breeder: Marilynn J. Horsch. Sire: CH Birnam Wood's Hoot Gibson
Dam:
CH St. Andrew Whistling Dixie. Owner: Marilynn J. Horsch

807 CH HAPPY HOUR HIGHMARK TOASTY. SR07222801
1/7/2003 Breeder: Maura Phelan & Linda Willard. Sire: CH My Sky Watcher
Dam:
CH Highmark Torn Between Two Loves. Owner: Pamel & Jerome Oxenberg and
Louis Krokover
​


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bitches
668 GCH PASSION'S NATURAL WOMAN. SR55142401
3/12/2009 Breeder: Heike Stroup. Sire: GCH Gangway's SUV Dam: Passion's All I
Wanna Do. Owner: Heike Stroup.

670 CH GOLDRULS KEY TO PAR A DICE TD JH VC . SR17445303
5/22/2004 Breeder: Margie Sarkin. Sire: CH Tejas Caribbean Direct Flight CDX 
RN NA NAJ WC VCX Dam: CT Amberwood Third's A Charm CD NA JH WC OD
VCX. Owner: Margie Sarkin.

676 CH LAZY PAW'S FUDGE RIPPLE. SR50108507
6/2/2008 Breeder: Shari & Kevin Curran & Debra Allen & J Nicole Conner. Sire: 
CH Tempo's Easy Rider Dam: Gold Sun's Cinnamon Swirl. Owner: Shari & Kevin 
Curran and Barbara Brown.

678 GCH AMICA'S JOURNEY NOTHING COMES CLOSE, SDHF,B. SR48707102
3/7/2008 Breeder: Mia T. Nieman and Debby Gower. Sire: Ch Klaasem's Zoom 
Zoom Zoom Dam: Ch Gower's Scentimental Journey. Owner: Mia T. Nieman.

694 CH QUESTAN'S MADAMA BUTTERFLY. SR61844801
3/1/2010 Breeder: Julie Kielts, Jacqueline Morasco &Theresa Bradley. Sire: Ch 
Ag-Golden Age Porto Alegre Dam: Ch Steadmor Questan Sewcial Butterfly. 
Owner: Julie Kielts & Theresa Peace, DVM

704 CH SERAPHIM'S MILLION DOLLAR BABY. SR42559302
5/12/2007 Breeder: Sherill Allen & Jan Aadahl. Sire: CH Snowshoe's Lucy Loves 
Me, CD Dam: Royal Gold The Goddess Echo. Owner: Lloyd Allen.

714 CH ANNECY'S SUMMITSTHEIFINTHENITE, SDHF. SR28379915
7/18/2005 Breeder: David & Carrie Noble. Sire: CH Summit's Mr. Bojangles Dam: 
CH Merrygold Turn Down The Music.com. Owner: Beth Johnson and David & 
Carrie Noble.

720 CH DONGLEN FACE OF LOVE. SR54702203
2/2/2009 Breeder: Donna Pace, Margaret Zionts & Kiki Courtelis. Sire: CH Rush 
Hill's Winner Take All Dam: CH Southpaw A Song For U Far Away, CD RE. 
Owner: Faye & Steve Skelton and Donna Pace

Cut - group 4
472 DE LA VEGA DUCHESS OF YORK. SR53036208
9/6/2008 Breeder: Yvonne Herrera & Jane Myers & Erika Bigott. Sire: CH Nautilus 
Purple Passion Dam: CH De La Vega Sweet Home Alabama. Owner: Theresa 
Bradley & Y. Herrera & J. Meyers & E. Bigott.

478 GOLDRULS KEYMAND PERFORMANCE. SR47563303
1/18/2008 Breeder: Margie Sarkin. Sire: CH Harborview Just U Wait Dam: CH 
Goldruls Key To Par A Dice TD JH VC. Owner: Margie Sarkin.

634 CH CRESSIDA DEFINITELY SALT AIR, CD. SR33779702
4/26/2006 Breeder: Heather M. Donnelly. Sire: CH Twin Beau D Flirt With Danger 
Dam: CH Pebwin Xpect The UnXpected, OA AXJ. Owner: Christine Sherwood

734 CH. AUBRIDGE EMBELLISHMINT. SR52773307
9/20/2008 Breeder: Robin E. Baker. Sire: Ch. Aubridge Wave Your Rights RN, OS 
Dam: Ch. Aubridge Faux Paws. Owner: Robin E. Baker

744 CH SUMMITS EVERY FASHION VENTURE. SR28354303
6/12/2005 Breeder: Tiffany and Matthew McCray. Sire: Ch summits mr bojangles 
Dam: Ch karagolds whistling n the wind. Owner: Amy heuslein.

Made the Cut group 3
662 CH PENNYLANE YANKEE XMAS DREAM. SR53891001
12/26/2008 Breeder: Beryl & Anthony Scaggs. Sire: CH Pebwin XPDNC Dam: CH 
Pennylane Yankee Field Of Dreams. Owner: Beryl & Anthony Scaggs.

696 CH TOASTY'S TREASURE ISLAND. SR18885402
6/12/2004 Breeder: Pamel & Jerome Oxenberg. Sire: CH Happy Hour Highmark 
Toasty Dam: CH Toasty's Josie. Owner: Pamela & Jerome Oxenberg and Carolee 
Douglass.

700 GCH MALAGOLD'S WISH UPON A STAR. SR47549002
1/19/2008 Breeder: Connie G. Miller. Sire: Malagold's Raise The Flag Dam: 
Malagold's Cricket Two. Owner: Connie G. Miller, Geri A. Hart, & Laurie DeMoss.

716 GCH GLENGOWAN'S SUGAR & SPICE. SN79595607
12/14/2000 Breeder: Richard & Betsy Caldwell. Sire: CH Bravo's Old Spice Dam: 
Bargello's Bree Of Glengowan. Owner: Richard A. & Patti B. Caldwell.

722 CH MAXIMUS GOLDEN TRIP AMERICAN FOLKLORE. SR57348406
4/16/2009 Breeder: Alejandro Rossetti & Brianna Bischoff. Sire: CH Summits The 
Titanic Dam: CH Golden Trip Snow Cleopatra. Owner: Dr. Lynette Moey & Peter J. 
Stager.

738 CH NOXON'S PRIDE OF KENTUCKY. SR48962306
3/12/2008 Breeder: Patricia W Noxon & Dan Noxon. Sire: Ch Happy Highmark Bad 
News Bears JH Dam: Ch Creeksidefrms Best Kept Secret. Owner: Patricia W 
Noxon & Dan Noxon.

742 GCH HILLOCKS A DIAMOND AT BROADWAY". SR39663301
12/16/2006 Breeder: Tammy Tomlinson. Sire: Ch Hillock's Double Trouble II CD 
MH Dam: Hillock's Glory Days. Owner: Rosalie DeSantis & Kathy Mehmet

748 CH GOLDRULS KARI O KEY. SR34175703
5/13/2006 Breeder: Margie Sarkin. Sire: CH Harborview Goldruls Warrior Poet 
Dam: CH Goldruls Key To Par A Dice TD JH VC. Owner: Margie Sarkin.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

BOB 

Groovy ( Scion's Hott Pants)

BOS her dad Chaos


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

B OB. - 644 GCH SCION HOTT PANTS RN. SR54142401
11/17/2008 Breeder: Kathy Whipple & Pat Simpson. Sire: CH Rush Hill Run'n 
Amuck At Abelard Dam: CH Scion Fringe Benefit CD, OA, OAJ, RE. Owner: Kathy 
Whipple & Pat Simpson.

BOW - 524 Winner's Bitch- QUESTAN 'N HICOUNTRY'S FLY'R AND ICE. SR61844802
3/1/2010 Breeder: Julie Kielts Jacqueline Morasco & Theresa Bradley. Sire: CH 
AG-Golden Age Porto Allegre Dam: CH Steadmor Questan Sewcial Butterfly. 
Owner: Jennifer DeLaurent, Julie Kielts, Jackie Morasco.

BOS - 637 GCH RUSH HILL'S RUN'N AMUCK AT ABELARD OA,OAJ,AXP,. SR08631501
4/22/2003 Breeder: Tonya Struble & Lisa Smith. Sire: Ch. Boitano Band on the Run 
to Abelard Dam: Ch. Goodtimes Run for the Roses. Owner: Tonya Struble & 
Deborah Blair.

Select Dog - 603 CH STONECREST'S SUPER CRUISER RN JH. SR29899508
10/17/2005 Breeder: Sherry L Brothers DVM & Mike Wiley & Lana C Wiley. Sire: 
CH Osprey Stonecrest Premium Blend RN JH OA NAJ Dam: Stonecrest's Water 
Sprite. Owner: Sherry Brothers DVM.

Select Bitch - 692 GCH SHADOWLAND'S PAWS FOR APPLAUSE AT TRISTAR CD R. SR52798003
9/26/2008 Breeder: JoAnne Johnson, Monica McGee. Sire: GCH Rush Hill Run'n 
Amuck at Abelard OA, OAJ, AXP, AJP, NF Dam: Am. Ch. Int. Ch Rush Hill's Born 
Free At Shadowland OD, CGC. Owner: Sharmin Dominke, Julie Matney, Catherine 
Meddaugh


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks for the update. Love Groovy!!

It's cool to see a judge be really consistent with what they like, or appreciate in a dog. I can only assume that Groovy and Chaos have a lot of similar attributes that the judge appreciated, since Groovy is a Chaos kid. What a nice way to end the 2011 National.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Awesome. Thanks for the update. Love Groovy!!
> 
> It's cool to see a judge be really consistent with what they like, or appreciate in a dog. I can only assume that Groovy and Chaos have a lot of similar attributes that the judge appreciated, since Groovy is a Chaos kid. What a nice way to end the 2011 National.


Sydney, the gala winner and select bitch, is a chaos daughter too!!! How crazy is that??


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Woo-hoo go Groovy! She is local to me I know her breeder/owner! Especially nice since she won Best Puppy at National a few years ago and was from Kathy's first litter.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> Retrievers (Golden), Sweepstakes (Puppy 9-12) Bitches
> 134 Alliebeck Thyme Is On My Side. SR65653703
> 12/13/2010 Breeder: Diane Senterfitt and Geoff Weisbart
> Sire: GCH CH My Buddy's Boppity-Bop Blue Moon RN
> ...


That's Austin's sister (litter-mate)  She's a pretty pretty girl!! And with a great, fun attitude to match.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Aww, it is so much fun to see when the "family" wins! Congratulations!


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> Aww, it is so much fun to see when the "family" wins! Congratulations!


yeah  it's really fun. We meet Spice every time we visit the breeder. Austin and she have a good time playing chase and bitey-face...


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Open A winner at GRCA 2011*

A little slow getting back on the board, but here's an introduction to my little golden Cali. She got her first CDX leg at the National, and has since finished up her title. She's a great little girl! She's going to be taking me for a ride, I'm sure!

Firemark Nealcrest's California Girl, CDX


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Huge congratulations to you and Cali. Di you two win Open A or Open B? That is the real deal- what a way to get her CDX with a big National win included.Go, Cali!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Congratulations to both of you !!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations-that's wonderful! OT-I used to live in Simpsonville and had a breeder friend in Fountain Inn.


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Nationals results*

It was Open A. It was the real deal to me! Especially since she started a bad habit of laying down on the long sits even in the Novice ring. Leaving the ring whether it was Open A or Open B was terrifying. At least she did it 1-2-3. Now to take a break from that bad laying down habit and target "futility".


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh...and her GRCA score was 198...just 1/2 point away from the Open B HIT!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is wonderful! Good for you looking pressure in the face and winning, lol!


----------

